# The 1 hour procrastination challenge



## thesteelydane (May 5, 2017)

I was procrastinating this evening, and since it was clear I wasn't going to do what I was supposed to, I decided to challenge my composer friends on facebook to write something in 1 hour, and then post it. Maybe some of the good folks here want to play along?

The idea is that anything goes, go crazy, get out of your comfort zone, and work like mad, but you have to finish in 1 hour. The only other rule is that it MUST NOT in any way have any relation to what you are supposed to be doing!

Here's what I came up with. It's not a good piece of music, but at least I got going. Also way out of my comfort zone and normal style on this one, which is always healthy, I believe.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 5, 2017)

OH, I thought this was a thread where you talk about how you procrastinate about making music. 
I was going to come here and say I have been procrastinating for the last 2 years 

So anything I write would be other than what I should be


----------



## thov72 (May 5, 2017)

Great work for just one hour!!!!!


----------



## thesteelydane (May 5, 2017)

thov72 said:


> Great work for just one hour!!!!!


Thanks! I'm not sure I agree, but the deal I made with myself was to send whatever came out into the world, and then move on. It was a fun challenge, I think I'm gonna try do this every time I'm procrastinating. It gets you going, and when I returned to what I was supposed to be doing, I was a lot more creative and focused.


----------



## thesteelydane (May 7, 2017)

In todays 1 hour of procrastination I ended up writing a little piano lullaby. I'm liking this new game, I'm gonna keep doing it.


----------



## desert (May 7, 2017)

thesteelydane said:


> I was procrastinating this evening, and since it was clear I wasn't going to do what I was supposed to, I decided to challenge my composer friends on facebook to write something in 1 hour, and then post it. Maybe some of the good folks here want to play along?
> 
> The idea is that anything goes, go crazy, get out of your comfort zone, and work like mad, but you have to finish in 1 hour. The only other rule is that it MUST NOT in any way have any relation to what you are supposed to be doing!
> 
> Here's what I came up with. It's not a good piece of music, but at least I got going. Also way out of my comfort zone and normal style on this one, which is always healthy, I believe.



Good Idea! I now challenge you to use samples only and finish in 1 hour


----------



## thesteelydane (May 8, 2017)

desert said:


> Good Idea! I now challenge you to use samples only and finish in 1 hour


That would be much easier, but see above, that's a 100 % fake piano.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 8, 2017)

I was going to start a similar thread based on a long standing thread on a dnb forum entitled "post what you've written today".


----------



## Saxer (May 8, 2017)

My today procrastination challenge... *really* out of my comfort zone but anyway fun to do 
Ok, it took 01:20h because at first I didn't know where to find the matching sounds...


----------



## Iskra (May 8, 2017)

This is such a good thread it should be a sticky!
Love the idea!


----------



## GULL (May 8, 2017)

Great thread. This should be not only sticky, there can be a section for things like this. To discuss self management issues for composers. @Frederick Russ


----------



## thesteelydane (May 8, 2017)

Saxer said:


> My today procrastination challenge... *really* out of my comfort zone but anyway fun to do
> Ok, it took 01:20h because at first I didn't know where to find the matching sounds...



That is awesome! Thanks for taking up the challenge!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 8, 2017)

I am going to take up this challenge..
I just need some time to think about what to write first 

But seriously, I will take this up when I get up later today


----------



## Rodney Money (May 10, 2017)

My career forces me to take the 1 hour challenge almost every day! Lol. Here's what I had to do today: record a piano demo for some soloists to audition for a concert at the end of May:


----------



## thesteelydane (May 18, 2017)

This one took a bit longer than one hour to finish (closer to two actually), but I was having so much fun I decided to keep procrastinating and finish what I started.


----------



## SchnookyPants (May 18, 2017)

thesteelydane - This is an excellent idea for a daily workout and for busting through 'The Wall'.

Unfortunately I must procrastinate participating due to the fact that dinner's ready.

(_What??? _That's legal_... _)


----------



## Divico (May 28, 2017)

Great idea, love the concept.
Here is mine: 
In fact the midi tweaking took me longer than an hour but the composition was done in time.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 28, 2017)

Here's another one of mine which I did in just an hour. I was supposed to be doing other things but decided to play with my new Berlin Brass Mutes instead:


----------

